# ipad - le son



## APM (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour... J'ai du son sur mon Ipad mais je ne peux pas "écouter" une émission de radio... est-ce normal ? Que puis-je faire ? Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Février 2011)

APM a dit:


> Bonjour... J'ai du son sur mon Ipad mais je ne peux pas "écouter" une émission de radio... est-ce normal ? Que puis-je faire ? Merci



Comment veux tu qu'on t'aide si tu n'es pas plus précis !
"J'ai du son..." Celà veut il dire que sur les autres Apps le son fonctionne ?
"Je ne peux pas écouter une émission de radio..." Avec quelle App ? et sur cette App, peux tu écouter d'autres émissions ? As tu vérifié si sur l'App que tu utilises tu n'as pas enclenché le bouton "Mute" ? ou bien enclenché l'écoute par casque ?
....


----------



## laulau2305 (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'essaie tout doucement de me libérer des PC et de windows pour aller sur MAc.

Je me suis procuré un IPAD et lorsque je converti mes videos grace à Miro converter en mp4 afin de pouvoir lire les films sur mon IPAD, je perds énormément de qualité sonore, cad que j'entends les voix que d'un coté et pad de bonne qualité....

Avez-vous une solution?

MErci! Law


----------

